# My best mod to date



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I don't know why I always get new mods when it's raining- see Dinan Stage II software thread- but the Quaiffe LSD came in Wednesday and the lift time was today.

Little of my history with differentials, here:

I had a 3.15 that a friend and I quickly installed into my 2000 540i6. Just as quickly, erratic cruise control issues surfaced:
The cruise would set and work fine in 4th gear
The cruise would set and *hold* in 5th and 6th until deactivated (with brake or clutch, etc)
After deactivation, in 5th or 6th, cruise would not re-engage. 
The switch between 2.81 and 3.15 was repeated about 4times to confirm it was the dif.
Cruise immediately worked fine after reinstalling stock gears
Soooo....
I sent the stock 2.81 (it IS 2.81, isn;t it?) off to have the Quaiffe installed because I want cruise more than tourque.

I got it in today, (install is down to one hour, now) and drove it in the rain, and I have to say WOW! I LOOOVE IT!

True, w/o DSC, the car swings at a spirited launch, but with DSC in the rain, recovery is MUCH quicker. Could this be b/c both wheels can recover traction better than only one?:dunno:

It's supposed to rain all weekend, but I can't WAIT to launch in dry weather. Reports to follow.:thumbup:


----------



## MegatronM1 (Nov 26, 2002)

Where did you have the quaife installed? (what shop)


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *I want cruise more than tourque.*


Interesting. I don't think I've used my cruise control once in the year I've had my car. :dunno:

Sounds like a great mod though. LSD... drool.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

MegatronM1 said:


> *Where did you have the quaife installed? (what shop) *


 Aren't you the guy who had to "resort to this place"? You could try posting on the turd. Birds of a feather.

I had it installed at a local shop.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: My best mod to date*



Plaz said:


> *Interesting. I don't think I've used my cruise control once in the year I've had my car. :dunno:
> 
> Sounds like a great mod though. LSD... drool. *


It's weird. A LOT of people say the same thing. I don't know if it comes from the first time I used cruise after retiring the 2002's(obviously no cruise) daily responsibilities or what, but I just like it. I use it all the time- especially when I'm on a regularly patrolled road with a sub 50MPH limit. Keeps me honest- or at least from getting a ticket- to set the cruise at 48 and meander on down the road. I also use it on State Highways (as opposed to interstates) where the limit is only 55. In fact, I think my foggy memory can say that my last three tickets (over seven years) where issued after driving without cruise. Maybe I'm not a very good driver, huh?

As for the LSD. Yeah- still raining today, but I really really like it. I have one from a 320is in the '02 and it's just so much more fun to drive. Well I mean, it IS an 02.. but you know what I'm saying.

Totally changed the characterisitics of the E39. Very Happy. If my wife's E46 was a 5 speed, I'd sneak one in there for her (me). Great mod.


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

Cruise has saved me from a ticket more than once.:angel:


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

the 3.15 diff swap does cause eratic cruise problems. Mine engages in every gear, however the smallest bump will diengage it.
I learned to live with it, mostly becuase cruise isn't a huge deal.
I would love to know how the quife install went. 
I have been contemplting this mod for a while. I have way too much power for a peg leg anylonger. 
I think a 4.10 is the way to go, but I don't know about the quiafe. It isn't really LSD.
Jim Blantwell can do any gear with any amount of lock for the same 4k a M5 diff will run.
The quiafe is priced right and has a lifetime warranty.
Pro's and Con's to both.
What made you go with Quaife?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> *the 3.15 diff swap does cause eratic cruise problems. Mine engages in every gear, however the smallest bump will diengage it.
> I learned to live with it, mostly becuase cruise isn't a huge deal.*


 Mine, too. It drove me down a very short path to insanity.


jzdinan540i said:


> *I would love to know how the quife install went.
> I have been contemplting this mod for a while. I have way too much power for a peg leg anylonger.
> I think a 4.10 is the way to go, but I don't know about the quiafe. It isn't really LSD.
> Jim Blantwell can do any gear with any amount of lock for the same 4k a M5 diff will run.
> ...


 Mostly, I went with Quaiffe because I could get it into the 2.81 stock gears. I like the cruising RPM's of the 2.81, and as I'd said, cruise is a priority. The price was right, too as I found a buyer for the 3.15. After the sale of it, the quaiffe was $1300 installed. Best $ I've spent. As for why "LSD" versus open, experiences like yours with the SC are driving my upgrades. Next will be 18"wheels to clear StopTech or MovIt brakes, and then I'll be prepared for the SC. I'm in no hurry, though as I am still under the new car warranty and the extended 4 year/50K maintenance- not to mention CPO. When I've done brakes, bumpers and mirrors, the SC is on my plate. 2004? 5? Who knows.


----------

